# Querida profesora



## sabrinita85

Otro textillo para corregir 
_
Querida Profesora, 
Soy la estudiante de III año, I lengua, que le escribió un e-mail el otro día.
Mis compañeras y yo hemos estado estudiando el horario y hemos visto que el del viernes (10-12) no nos estaría bien, porque hay la clase de Filosofía del Lenguaje; pero de 12  a 14, eso sí, nos vendría muy bien.
También se podría hacer el miércoles de 14 a 16, aunque yo, en esos horarios, tendría que seguir las clases de Literatura Hispanoamericana y se me haría difícil eligir qué clase seguir, ya que creo que sus clases son muy importantes y ya que las clases de literatura hay que seguirlas también.
Por lo tanto, si usted pudiera cambiar sus horarios, sería lo mejor. 
Además, quería decirle que sí, las lecciones se pueden impartir en su despacho, aunque creo que vamos a ser unos 10 o más estudiantes y no sé si vamos a caber todos.
Por lo que tiene que ver con los Lectores de lengua española, queríamos que supiera usted que el jueves, por ejemplo, de 14 a 16 (o de 16 a 18) y el lunes, el martes y el miércoles de 10 a 12 nos vendría muy bien.

Sinceramente estoy muy impaciente por empezar sus clases, y espero que dentro de pocos días ya se arregle todo en el mejor de los modos.
Muchas gracias por la atención,
Saludos_


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Otro textillo para corregir
> _
> Querida Profesora,
> Soy la estudiante de III año, I lengua (?) (yo diría: "tercer curso, o Curso III, Lengua I"), que le escribió un e-mail el otro día.
> Mis compañeras y yo hemos estado estudiando el horario y hemos visto que el del viernes (10-12) no nos estaría bien, porque hay (tenemos) la clase de Filosofía del Lenguaje; pero de 12  a 14 (, eso sí,) nos vendría muy bien.
> También se podría hacer el miércoles de 14 a 16, aunque yo, en esos horarios, tendría que seguir (asistir a) las clases de Literatura Hispanoamericana y se me haría difícil eligir qué clase seguir, ya que creo que sus clases son muy importantes y (ya que) las clases de literatura hay que seguirlas también.
> Por lo tanto, si usted pudiera cambiar sus horarios, sería lo mejor.
> Además, quería decirle que sí, las lecciones se pueden impartir en su despacho, aunque creo que vamos a ser unos 10 o más estudiantes y no sé si vamos a caber todos.
> Por lo que tiene que ver con los Lectores de lengua española, queríamos que supiera usted que el jueves, por ejemplo, de 14 a 16 (o de 16 a 18) y el lunes, el martes y el miércoles de 10 a 12 nos vendría muy bien.
> 
> Sinceramente estoy muy impaciente por empezar sus clases, y espero que dentro de pocos días ya se arregle todo en el mejor de los modos (de la mejor manera).
> Muchas gracias por la atención,
> Saludos_



Ciao, Sabri. Non è facile trobare errori nel tuo testo, ho fatto qualche cambio ma non si tratta di errori gravi ma sopratutto di questioni di stilo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Grazie mille Cecilio, sempre rapido e indispensabile


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Otro textillo para corregir
> _
> Querida Profesora,
> Soy la estudiante de III año, I lengua, que le escribió un e-mail (yo diria correo) el otro día.
> Mis compañeras y yo hemos estado estudiando el horario y hemos visto que el del viernes (10-12) no nos estaría bien, porque hay _(caso mai   está, però forse è meglio cambiare e dire tipo "tenemos la clase de")_ la clase de Filosofía del Lenguaje; pero de 12  a 14, eso sí, nos vendría muy bien._
> 
> _También se podría hacer el miércoles de 14 a 16, aunque yo, en esos horarios, tendría que seguir las clases de Literatura Hispanoamericana y se me haría difícil eligir qué clase seguir, ya que creo que sus clases son muy importantes y (ya que) las clases de literatura hay que seguirlas también.
> Por lo tanto, __sería_ lo_ mejor _(para nosotras) _si usted pudiera cambiar sus horarios.
> Además, quería decirle que sí, las lecciones se pueden impartir en su despacho, aunque creo que vamos a ser unos 10 o más estudiantes y no sé si vamos a caber todos.
> Por lo que tiene que ver con los Lectores de lengua española, queríamos que __usted _(invertirei l'ordine qui) _supiera que el jueves, por ejemplo, de 14 a 16 (o de 16 a 18) y el lunes, el martes y el miércoles de 10 a 12 nos vendría muy bien.
> 
> Sinceramente estoy muy impaciente por __empezar sus clases, y espero que dentro de pocos días ya se arregle todo en el mejor de los modos._
> _ Muchas gracias por la atención,
> Saludos_



Por lo general me parece que está  muy bien escrito...de todos modos esperamos a los nativos!


----------



## irene.acler

Scusa Cecilio..non ti avevo visto!!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Grazie mille Cecilio, sempre rapido e indispensabile



Indispensabile!... Questa è la cosa più bella che mi hanno deto in molto tempo... Grazie a te perché sempre stai pronta ad aiutare tutti.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Scusa Cecilio..non ti avevo visto!!



Ciaoi, irene. Sì, credo che il testo suona meglio con la frase "sería mejor para nosotros si pudiera...", come tu dici.


----------



## irene.acler

Ok...si infatti mi sembrava che stesse un pò meglio..sono contenta perchè più o meno ho "corretto" (se così si può dire) le stesse cose che hai segnalato te...ma appunto più che errori sono precisazioni...


----------



## Cecilio

Vorrei dire un'altra cosa su queste lettere. Sono molto corrette e molto formali, si parla alla professoressa sempre dal "usted", ma questo non è così normale in Spagna, specialmente se il professore è giovane. Forse Sabri non conosce la professoressa in persona, o forse questa professoressa è una "catedrática" che lavora all'università da tantissimi anni. Con i professori giovani, in Spagna, si usa sempre il "tu" (o quasi sempre), tanto all'università quanto ai licei di insegnamento secundario. Alle volte non è facile decidere quando un professore è "giovane" o non... A me, per il momento, mi danno dal "tú"...


----------



## irene.acler

In Italia il sistema è diverso, si tende sempre a dare del tu indipendentemente dall'età..per cui penso che abbiamo delle influenze..comunque anch'io all'università ho degli esercitatori spagnoli ai quali diamo constantemente del "tu" (ah, a proposito cecilio, si dice "dare *del *tu" e non "dal tu"!!) e loro stessi vogliono che si usi questa forma...


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> In Italia il sistema è diverso, si tende sempre a dare del tu indipendentemente dall'età..per cui penso che abbiamo delle influenze..comunque anch'io all'università ho degli esercitatori spagnoli ai quali diamo constantemente del "tu" (ah, a proposito cecilio, si dice "dare *del *tu" e non "dal tu"!!) e loro stessi vogliono che si usi questa forma...



Grazie per la correzione, irene (l'uso di di e di da è davvero difficile). Alcuni anni fa lavoravo in Inghilterra da assistente di spagnolo e catalano in una università. Io avevo 24 anni allora, e i miei studenti avevano 18 o 20. Logicamente mi davano _del_ "tú". Ma quando parlavo con il mio capo, che aveva circa sessanta anni, gli davo del "usted", o gli diceva "Mr ____" quando gli parlavo in inglese. Dipende sopratutto dell'età.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Vorrei dire un'altra cosa su queste lettere. Sono molto corrette e molto formali, si parla alla professoressa sempre dal "usted", ma questo non è così normale in Spagna, specialmente se il professore è giovane. Forse Sabri non conosce la professoressa in persona, o forse questa professoressa è una "catedrática" che lavora all'università da tantissimi anni. Con i professori giovani, in Spagna, si usa sempre il "tu" (o quasi sempre), tanto all'università quanto ai licei di insegnamento secundario. Alle volte non è facile decidere quando un professore è "giovane" o non... A me, per il momento, mi danno dal "tú"...


Questa professoressa, oltre ad essere anziana è anche "catedrática". Io preferisco sempre dare del Lei a tutti i professori, anche quelli giovani, i quali spesso lo pretendono. Infatti in Italia è difficile che un professore accetti di essere "tuteato", specie se sono un po' andati con gli anni.

Ps= Grazie anche a te, Irene, per la tempestività!


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Grazie per la correzione, irene (l'uso di di e di da è davvero difficile). Alcuni anni fa lavoravo in Inghilterra come assistente di spagnolo e catalano in una università. Io avevo 24 anni allora, e i miei studenti avevano 18 o 20. Logicamente mi davano _del_ "tú". Ma quando parlavo con il mio capo, che aveva circa sessanta anni, gli davo del "usted", o gli dicevo "Mr ____" quando gli parlavo in inglese. Dipende soprattutto dell'età.



Ti ho corretto due tre cosette, niente di che..spero non ti dispiaccia..
Comunque è vero, dipende proprio dall'età...
Però a volte (io parlo del sistema italiano ovviamente) ci sono professori che anche se sono giovani pretendono che la gente dia loro del "Lei" perchè hanno una certa qualifica e vogliono far vedere la propria "superorità"...Per fare un esempio, che peraltro non c'entra con l'uso di "tu" o "lei", una mia professoressa di inglese una volta si è arrabbiata (e molto anche) perchè uno studente si era rivolto a lei dicendo "dottoressa X" invece di "professoressa X"; ho citato questo esempio a prova del fatto che frequentemente i professori ci tengono molto a queste formalità...non so se è esattamente così anche in Spagna...Per esempio ho avuto un professore a Santiago, e non era tanto giovane, ma ci rivolgevamo a lui "tratando de tu"...


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> .Per fare un esempio, che peraltro non c'entra con l'uso di "tu" o "lei", una mia professoressa di inglese una volta si è arrabbiata (e molto anche) perchè uno studente si era rivolto a lei dicendo "dottoressa X" invece di "professoressa X";


Se fossi una professoressa e qualcuno mi chiamasse dottoressa, non mi arrabbierei, anzi! 
Non capisco perché la tua prof se la sia presa. La dottoressa non è più importante della professoressa?


----------



## irene.acler

No, è ben per quello..la dottoressa è un grado inferiore rispetto alla professoressa...per cui è andata su tutte le furie (anche troppo direi!).


----------



## sabrinita85

Accidenti.. io credevo fosse il contrario!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ti ho corretto due tre cosette, niente di che..spero non ti dispiaccia..
> Comunque è vero, dipende proprio dall'età...
> Però a volte (io parlo del sistema italiano ovviamente) ci sono professori che anche se sono giovani pretendono che la gente dia loro del "Lei" perchè hanno una certa qualifica e vogliono far vedere la propria "superorità"...Per fare un esempio, che peraltro non c'entra con l'uso di "tu" o "lei", una mia professoressa di inglese una volta si è arrabbiata (e molto anche) perchè uno studente si era rivolto a lei dicendo "dottoressa X" invece di "professoressa X"; ho citato questo esempio a prova del fatto che frequentemente i professori ci tengono molto a queste formalità...non so se è esattamente così anche in Spagna...Per esempio ho avuto un professore a Santiago, e non era tanto giovane, ma ci rivolgevamo a lui "tratando de tu"...



Se io fossi il tuo professore, cosa mi diresti? "Tú" o "usted"? E in italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Accidenti.. io credevo fosse il contrario!



Lo credevo anch'io..ma dopo quell'episodio, non me lo scordo più che è il contrario!

Per Cecilio:
In italiano io ti darei del "lei" a dire il vero..in spagnolo, beh sei giovane, per cui potrei magari darti del "tu"...che ne dici?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> beh sei giovane



Grazie, irene!... Sì, il normale, in Spagna, sarebbe che tu mi dessi del "tú".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Grazie, irene!... Sì, il  la cosa più normale, in Spagna, sarebbe che tu mi dessi del "tú".



Ok, avrei fatto giusto, grazie prof !!!
Ti ho segnato una correzione, ma adesso che so che sei prof, beh, mi mette un pò di soggezione correggerti....


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio, cosa insegni?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Cecilio, cosa insegni?



Questo è un po "chat", no?... Ma va bene... Sono professore di inglese. Una delle cose più difficile per gli insegnanti di lingue è fare correzzioni. Molte volte è difficile dire se una cosa è corretta o no, specie quando gli allievi hanno un livello alto e fanno delle domande complesse.

Mi sembra che in questo foro ci siano alcuni futuri professori di lingue...


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Questo è un po "chat", no?... Ma va bene... Sono professore di inglese. Una delle cose più difficili per gli insegnanti di lingue è fare correzioni. Molte volte è difficile dire se una cosa è corretta o no, specie quando gli allievi hanno un livello alto e fanno delle domande complesse.
> 
> Mi sembra che in questo foro ci siano alcuni futuri professori di lingue...


Chi lo sa! 
Comunque sì, è vero, correggere gli errori di studenti che hanno un livello alto di lingua è difficile. Io me ne accorgo con i miei amici che hanno lo stesso mio livello e a volte non si è mai sicuri di una certa espressione.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Mi sembra che in questo foro ci siano alcuni futuri professori di lingue...



Magari....
Man a mano che aumenta il livello infatti c'è l'esigenza di conoscere strutture sempre più complesse di una determinata lingua...Sta anche in questo l'abilità e la competenza del professore...


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Magari....
> Man a mano che aumenta il livello infatti c'è l'esigenza di conoscere strutture sempre più complesse di una determinata lingua...Sta anche in questo l'abilità e la competenza del professore...



Sì, irene, hai ragione. I professori devono sempre aggiornare le loro conoscenze.


----------



## irene.acler

Si, ci sono una marea di corsi di aggiornamento, vero? Vedo i miei professori e gli esercitatori anche che ogni tanto ci dicono che devo andare di qua e di là per questi corsi e aggiornare le proprie conoscenze..anche perchè i tempi cambiano, e ogni lingua si evolve, per cui bisogna stare al passo con i tempi!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Grazie, irene!... Sì, la cosa più normale, in Spagna, sarebbe che tu mi dessi del "tu".


Sin duda, pero a mì me ha costado acostumbrarme. En Italia se trata de usted a un profesor sòlo por ser profesor, sin considerar la edad.
De toda manera estamos en un forum y no en un chat...


----------

